# Storage In Small Spaces: Just Add Wheels.



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

My wife and I live in a small condo town home in one of the largest cities in the world. As a result real estate prices are sky high and space is at a premium. If we were not survivalists we'd have a lot more space. However, being prepared means storing things. Here's how we make the most of our small space.

Here's our "Survival Closet"










It looks like an impossible mess. However, if you put everything on wheels getting things out is a snap. Let's see what rolls out first...










It's my tool box. This holds most of my hand tools. I have two other tool chests in the house that hold other items. I wheel them out as needed. Do my work and then wheel them back. Next Item...










It's the janitor cart. It holds all of our chemical and cleaning supplies. The bottom shelf holds our gardening stuff. Yes our garden is that small. This makes cleaning easy. Roll it to the room that needs cleaning and get to work.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

The next item is the tool cart. It holds items that won't fit in the tool box. There are boxes of hardware and other stuff. Some of the cardboard boxes are empty and ready to store new items. Again this cart is on wheels.










Next we have the food and supplies cart. The top shelf has our water filter and rice and flour. The next shelf down is a bow and arrows and assorted hand to hand combat weapons. Riot batons and that kind of thing.

The Big shelf is all food all the time. We'll have to rotate some items in a few months but not many. We estimate we can eat like kings for 40 days off this supply.

The next shelf down is more food plus personal grooming. Everything you need to stay clean and daisy fresh for at least 40 days.

The bottom shelf is burners and fuel.










Lots of cases of butane on the bottom shelf.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is one of our two cooking burners. We also have an adaptor that turns a butane can into a torch. We also have two cases of sterno catering fuel for slow cooking.










Once you get to the back of the closet there's a steel reinforced door and behind that is the long gun and bulk ammunition storage room. Not exactly full but we're working on it. Guns are pretty expensive right now. Ammo is also getting hard to find and prices have gone way up.










I'll be putting down a foam insulation pad to keep the rifle cases and the ammo boxes off the concrete floor so I don't have to worry about condensation. I'll also be padding the section of the wall that the cases lean against.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I know what you're thinking. How will you ever get to the guns in time with all those carts in the way? For emergencies we have this set up in the bedroom.

Punch the digits and you've got access to pistols and loaded magazines plus assorted back up ammunition for any guests who brought their own pieces. I'll be adding some common calibers in case we have an armed guest who runs short.










Due to government regulations I can't get my handgun until I pass my club level safety course so the safes are just full of spare ammo and trigger locks. Here's the inside of one safe.










I know. The safes are not bolted down. I didn't buy them for theft protection but to comply with Canadian safe storage regulations. This is the only way I can have access to a handgun and loaded magazine.

That's what we've done with our small space. Show us your storage solutions! I want to see what everyone else is doing. I always need good ideas. This place isn't getting any bigger.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Canadian, I am embarrased, you are alot more organized than me. I have stuff everywhere, on the boat, in the travel trailer, at my office, in my cars and at my home. I tend to lean toward keeping everything at the office though. The travel trailer is there and the boat is mid way between the home and office. I have shelves in the warehouse part of the building where every thing is stacked by catagories. I don't have as many of the modern comforts and conveniences as you have put away. I have more out door living supplies because I am leaning toward a small cabin in a secluded place.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I admire your organization. I would however, move the fuels into the cement closet with the guns and use the front space for more food. Since space is at a premium, I would maybe get a couple of cases of MRE's to suppliment.Also, I noticed that the flour and rice are in the original bags. You should consider a Food Saver and vacuum seal the bags or the product in the bags. This will keep them fresh for years, as well as keep bugs out of them, odors from transfering to them and moisture out.
A good system for a small space! 
When I was in a small space, I also had to use things like space saver coffee tables (a blanket chest with storage under neath) and tubs (with a cloth over them) as side tables.
Good job prepping!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Sailaway - We don't have a secondary bug out location. So we decided to make it so we can barricade ourselves in the unit and make it a little fortress. As you can see from the gun room the whole place is made of brick and thick reinforced concrete. We try and keep everything as organized as possible. I wish I had a warehouse but we make do with what we have.

Herbalpagan - I'm not sure about storing ammo and fuel in the same place. I don't know why it bothers me but it just does. We have additional storage for food in the kitchen. We can always top up if things start to look bad. 

The rice and four are in the original bags. I can't be bothered to vac bag them. We just rotate them out more often by donating them to the food bank for seniors in the area who are on fixed incomes. They need the food more than we do so that's our solution. 

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I had this idea of a wheeled yard cart full of supplies beefed up for the woods.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Good idea. Let me know how it turns out. I try to put everything on wheels.


----------

